# About Slurpy



## Slurpy (Feb 3, 2008)

OK - As at 2007, twenty years working in lighting, theatre, venues and so on around Australia, but mostly Brisbane and Sydney.

Been a tech manager at a couple of venues, and even turned my hand at being a Head Mechanist.

Edited an industry magazine for 3yrs (Connections - now CX)

Started a training college for event technicians, which still runs today. (Julismedia)

Now, I trouble shoot for an Australian production company and equipment supplier (Bytecraft).

...and still having fun.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome, Slurpy. Another Aussie, we're being overrun. Don't feel odd about hiding your bias toward any one manufacturer. We have representation from only one lighting manufacturer (8? members) and one of the big4 gel makers, so alternative viewpoints are always encouraged. I've heard of Bytecraft. Any way you could get me a free subscription to _CX_? I remember receiving _Connections_, but it stopped coming a _long_ time ago.

Before Van says it, 
"Ask what you want, answer what you can." ​and, 
_"Use the Search, Luke." _​
Watch out for Gafftaper, the newest user of the ClassicPalette™! Feel free to join me in correcting others' grammar and spelling errors, it's fun!


----------



## Logos (Feb 3, 2008)

G'day Slurpy, Welcome to the Booth. What are you doing up so early?

Sounds like you have lots to offer. Answer questions and ask any you want. Make the search engine your friend there is already a hell of info out there already.
Glad to have another Aussie on board.
Is there a website we can see? We are all incurably nosy.
We are a friendly community, well watch out for Gafftaper. Drop by Derek's poll of ages to help an informal attempt to look at our demographic.
Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey *Slurpy*, welcome to controlbooth


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 4, 2008)

Dang you guys... it's not like I attacked you Aussies and accused you all of being clones... well maybe I did that. We've declared a truce in the battle of the metric system. And you have to admit that [-]Cory[/-] Hughesie with the goofy hat and glasses looks a lot like a Bandicoot. 

What have I done wrong?  

Welcome to the booth Slurpy. Have fun.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard John. (I remember who the only two editors of Connections have been...)

Derek, probably the easiest option i this day and age is simply to download the pdf files every 6 weeks... They're free, though me thinks you need to register. http://www.juliusmedia.com/cxweb/index.php


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome to CB! Please ask and answer questions.

Dennis


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 12, 2008)

Slurpy said:


> OK - As at 2007, twenty years working in lighting, theatre, venues and so on around Australia, but mostly Brisbane and Sydney.
> 
> Been a tech manager at a couple of venues, and even turned my hand at being a Head Mechanist.
> 
> ...



ah yes CX mag, i used to read that but not many copies filter down this way. also i might have borrowed one of your articles on killer par cans for controlbooth to use  i did credit you though.

Juliusmedia eh, i would go there but it's in sydney.

and finally bytecraft,

I think a wonderful company, except their dudding our LD on top hats for a production were doing "the items cost 34 each and the shipping per unit is 30 also.  )

anyway go to have another Australian around here.
The other active ones are:
Logos (Adelaide)
Chris15(sydney)
Me (Melbourne)
Raktor (Melbourne)

and i think there is others.

anyway your not alone.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 12, 2008)

PhantomD pops in from Brissy every now and then and occsionally we hear from Mayhem over in Perth, but I've been in contact offline and he's good, but busy as he's undertaking a PhD. dj_illusions is down in Melbourne as well...

I suspect we won't see slurpy for another day or two. I saw him at Entech today, he was busy with people who might actually buy his products so I thought it apt not to disturb him. Bytecraft being Melbourne based, I can understand why there may be more important things than us for the moment...


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 12, 2008)

well were dealing with bytecraft, and i thought it was coming from sydney

question why is the shipping so much


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 12, 2008)

Head Office for Bytecraft is and always has been Melbourne. Shipping costs I have no idea what you are on about...


----------



## Hughesie (Feb 12, 2008)

we ordered so of these for a production i am soon to work on


from bytecraft and they said each of them (i think we are ordering something like 12) will cost 34 per top hat and another 30$ for postage per unit. all im saying is it seems expensive for postage (not shipping) from melbourne to melbourne and that maybe the items are coming from sydney, i am not disbuting that their head office is in melbourne


----------

